# Anybody ever squirrel hunt with a Jack Russell Terrier?



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I just bought a jack Russell Terrier for squirrel hunting and I have used this type before. I always had Curs, but I wanted a smaller quicker dog. Anybody ever have any luck with these?


----------



## rjl54 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_thumbnail.php?pic_id=3525

This little gal I have is a sweetheart and is quickly becomming the best squirrel dog I've had. She's fast and trees them before they can hit a nest or hole, she barks only to tell me she has one (or when I'm having trouble finding it she continues barking), and she follows them treetop to treetop when they timber.

When she insists, you can bet all your jingling money she has a squirrel treed. She's even learned she can encourage a tightly hung squirrel to move by walking off 30-40 yards and leaving me at the tree. She'll wait for a few minutes for me to shoot before she comes back and relocates the squirrel. She doesn't range far and she won't chew the squirrel up.


----------



## aythyaresearcher (Jan 3, 2006)

killadoe said:


> I just bought a jack Russell Terrier for squirrel hunting and I have used this type before. I always had Curs, but I wanted a smaller quicker dog. Anybody ever have any luck with these?[/quote
> 
> I have a Jack Russel Parsons and it is the best grouse hunting dog i have ever had, She doesnt range and has an outstanding nose, also she is one heck of a pheasant dog she hunted circles around some of my freinds hi dollar designer labs and pointer the past couple season. She has 73 grouse retrieves and i would guess near 200 pheasant. I am not sure about squirel hunting but she has killed some reds, grays and a couple of fox squirels around the farmstead,, We dont have any rats now.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Great snake dogs too............ :wink:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I had a short-legged JRT in high school that was a hard hunter but he wasn't a tree dog. If your dog is from tree dog parents or you can find such a JRT, I think it will help because they will not be looking in holes in the ground all the time. We hunt Treeing Feist squirrel dogs. I like them because they have the "terrier" look, are smart and they are small. I want to get a short-legged JRT again some day. I really like them.

-Marc Gray


----------

